

Ask HN: What SF companies are hiring Mechanical Engineers? - lucastech

I have a friend who is a really bright ME, who also does Electrical Engineering and Manufacture Engineering in his spare time. He&#x27;s currently based on the East Coast and looking to move to SF. Are there any good resources for finding him what companies are hiring for non-software engineers?
======
julbaxter
If he change his mind and want to stay on the East Coast, Robotmaster is
hiring ME.

~~~
lucastech
Where are they based? NY area?

